# Worms are back



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Lawn looking sluggish and not really growing even though its been warm the past few days. What was green last week not looking so hot this week. So I have a closer look.

Worms are back.

This is the ingredient list for the stuff the DIY Pest Control gave me. Will this do the trick? Just double checking. Also, just for fun I wonder if I sprayed the lawn with a hose end sprayers full of soap making them come to the surface before I blast them would help speed things up?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

It's been a bad year for them


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Those are the Correct active ingrediants.
Kinda curios about the dose.
To make a long story short
Bifen kills surface bugs
imidacloprid Kills under the surface

Usually i would water in the Imidacloprid and not water in the Bifen. What does the instructions say on the combined product.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Those are the Correct active ingrediants.
> Kinda curios about the dose.
> To make a long story short
> Bifen kills surface bugs
> ...


Concentration of Bifenthrin is on the lower end as well (half the % of Talstar).

You may have to keep spraying for a while as well. If you have them, chances are your neighbors have them. They could simply migrate back into your lawn. I would apply every 30 days or so to keep a preventive barrier down.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

adgattoni said:


> Concentration of Bifenthrin is on the lower end as well (half the % of Talstar).
> 
> You may have to keep spraying for a while as well. If you have them, chances are your neighbors have them. They could simply migrate back into your lawn. I would apply every 30 days or so to keep a preventive barrier down.


I had the worms, then I had a ton of moths everywhere which I now suspect were the worms. Now I got the worms again.

Even found this one sunbathing. Only thing missing is a sombrero and a margarita.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Those are the Correct active ingrediants.
> Kinda curios about the dose.
> To make a long story short
> Bifen kills surface bugs
> ...


I was told 4oz per 20 gallons per 4K for hose end sprayer. I put 6oz.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> Those are the Correct active ingrediants.
> Kinda curios about the dose.
> To make a long story short
> Bifen kills surface bugs
> ...


Bifenthrin works well on soil dwelling pests too (ie: mole crickets). The instructions about water hinge on what your target species is. Worms? Leave sit. Crickets? The target principle states that we need to move the product into the soil...so irrigate afterwards.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Man, sorry you're having to deal those buggers again. I sprayed Bifen on the first round that I saw, and then saw more after that application, so I got a bag of Acelypryn and broadcast it and that pretty much nuked everything that was alive. Since it's systemic, any worms that would hatch and decide to munch on grass would be killed, and any that were alive when I spread it melted into goo. Pretty gnarly and effective at the same time. Supposed to give me 12 weeks of control, which works out great.

Needless to say, I'll be adding it to my seasonal treatments of the yard from here on out.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What kind of caterpillars are these, and what do they damage? Trees? Lawn?


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Green said:


> What kind of caterpillars are these, and what do they damage? Trees? Lawn?


They're called Fall Army Worms. They just eat your grass. This issue is they do it quick. They can wipe out your whole lawn in a few days if you don't catch them. They love Bermuda.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> They're called Fall Army Worms. They just eat your grass. This issue is they do it quick. They can wipe out your whole lawn in a few days if you don't catch them. They love Bermuda.


They look awful. I read a bit just now. I've never had to deal with them; supposedly the Winter kills them in most places, so that's the reason. We have gypsy moth caterpillars that survive the Winter though. You have to scrape and destroy the eggs using soap before May to cut down on the numbers. They defoliate the trees.


----------

